# WHAT OTHER ANIMALS DO U KEEP



## mitchyj (Sep 1, 2006)

can sumbody please resize the pic 4 me
thanks mitch


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 1, 2006)

hiya

i keep a 
Ridgeback x Shepphard
other half keeps a toy poodle
and also we have a cat


----------



## jessop (Sep 1, 2006)

*.*

resized for ya mate


----------



## Tsidasa (Sep 1, 2006)

see my signature =)
2 abyssinian cats
and one cichlasoma etc : which is a Convict Fish
I also have a german shepherd at my mums


----------



## nightowl (Sep 1, 2006)

other than 8 pythons we have a cat, dog, galah, rabbit and tropical fish.


----------



## Jen (Sep 1, 2006)

3 Jacks, 2 cockys, 2 rainbow lorrikeets, several chooks, ducks a goose, dermestid beetles,
several peacocks, some sheep, some fish and hopefully soon, some mice and some Children's hatchies,
oh yeah, and a partridge in a pear tree


----------



## caffiend (Sep 1, 2006)

I have two oversize Burmese X DSH felines... they're fascinated by the herps... especially at rat o'clock :-D

I've had dogs n tortoises but probably most bizarrely several tanks of yabbies (as they kept breeding and needing more tanks) all named Dwight Yoakam for reasons of inebriation at the time of naming


----------



## macsnake (Sep 1, 2006)

I have 2 great danes and would love another but missus said no more so now getting snakes


----------



## mblissett (Sep 1, 2006)

I have......

3 dogs
3 cats
3 ferrets
1 galah
1 pygmy beardy
1 green cheek conure
2 rabbits
1 guinea pig
9 rainbow lorikeets 
4 king quail
2 diamond doves
1 marine tank
1 tropical tank
1 fish pond 

Oh and my partner


----------



## Jen (Sep 1, 2006)

ok, ok you win


> I have......
> 
> 3 dogs
> 3 cats
> ...


----------



## Hickson (Sep 1, 2006)

And I have.....

6 Star Finches
5 Cockatiels
3 Bourkes Parrots
2 Princess Parrots
2 Diamond Doves
6 King Quail
and about 200 Woodies.

Birds all set to increase in numbers, judging by their behaviour last weekend when I put the nestboxes in!



Hix


----------



## mblissett (Sep 1, 2006)

lol..... I will try and post some good pics of them all over the weekend...... need to charge my camera :-D


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 1, 2006)

*Other animals*

Other animals, does that include my brothers or the girls they bring home?????

Oh well if it doesn't this is the only other baby i have,

Simone.


----------



## cris (Sep 1, 2006)

*RE: Other animals*

I have -
rats
mice
hundredes of swordtails
a sleepy cod
a jew fish(catfish)
a sole
roaches
rainforest scorps
mealworms 
and the family rotti


----------



## Kyro (Sep 1, 2006)

We have 2 hounds,3 chooks,3 giant comet, 10 goldfish,mice,rats,woodies,1 leapord plecostamus &amp; 1 upsidedown fish. Have included couple of pleco pics


----------



## cuddlykylie (Sep 1, 2006)

*RE: Other animals*

i have;
2 dogs a golden retriver and a alaskan malamute
3 cats a chincilla persian a siamese and a dsh
2 snakes a atherton and a maccy
6 mice
7 rats
5 axelotyls
1 tank full of tropicals
1 tanks full of chiclids
1 tank with marine just 2 seahorse and 2 nemos
1 tank with cold water fish
2 fish ponds
3 averies of birds various species- rainbow lorrikeets, ringnecks, cockateils, lovebirds, red rumps, quails,dove, kakariki, 
long bill corella that swears and talks, a little scaley breasted lorrikeets and a few canarys and a finch

6 chooks


----------



## pinkjess (Sep 1, 2006)

*RE: edward*

oops - didnt mean to attach twice lol


----------



## tyrone (Sep 1, 2006)

*RE: Other animals*

Hmmm lets see

Scorps, Spider, Breeder rats umm few other bits n pieces


----------



## mitchyj (Sep 1, 2006)

*RE: Other animals*

can o mod please delete my large pic of the german shepard


----------



## jessop (Sep 1, 2006)

*RE: Other animals*

lol mitchy :lol: don't think you'll have luck with that request, i accidently posted the "beer o'clock' thread in general herps and asked a mod to put it in chit chat where it belongs but it's still in general herps. :lol: SLACKERS!!! it must be beer o'clock for them too :wink:


----------



## herptrader (Sep 1, 2006)

No cats - *Definitely no cats!!!*

We do have a pair of zebra finches.

Our garden has been evolved to encourage native animals, birds in particular. We have a resident pair of galahs and are frequently visited by spine bills, lorikeets etc. Alas these guys tend to attact the neighborhood cats so we have invested quite a bit of time in attempting to irradicate them.


----------



## pepper (Sep 1, 2006)

we have 
2 miniture goats
3 sheep
3 horses
1 lab (dog)
6 bengals (cat) soon to be about 18 as girls are pregnant
3 dwarf lop rabbits
2 tiger Oscars
1 bredli 
2 blue tongues
3 beardies


----------



## Jen (Sep 1, 2006)

> Hmmm lets see
> 
> Scorps, Spider, Breeder rats umm few other bits n pieces


did you ever get your leeches tyrone?


----------



## wil (Sep 1, 2006)

heres my new staffy pup


----------



## wil (Sep 1, 2006)

heres another


----------



## JasonL (Sep 1, 2006)

I have one 10 year old girl (human), one 7 year old boy (sometimes human) and one red cattle dog (thinks she's human).


----------



## caffiend (Sep 1, 2006)

Best of both worlds there - Fantastic Staffy Wil! and JasonL Gotta love the red cattle dogs... I had a Red cattle X staffie and she was magic absolute 
can't comment on the human variety as I don't have any


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey wil, better watch out for those Staffy's in summer matey.....Mine lies with his legs wide open even on the hottest days of summer. Then you see him the following night crying while his licking them because he's gotten them sunburnt. Zinc doesn't help cos he licks that off too.

Simone.


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 1, 2006)

We have.

4 Childreni's
2 Diamonds
1 Bredli
1 Coastal
2 Jacky Lizards
1 Blue Tongue 
4 adult Central Bearded Dragons
3 Juvenile Central Bearded Dragons
20 bearded dragon eggs in incubator
1 cat
2 mongrel dogs ( and they are real mongrels b t they look after us)
1 pond with 4 fish
50 odd bonsai trees
and 3 mongrel kids :lol: 

I think that's the lot


----------



## Ricko (Sep 1, 2006)

here are our other pets 
This is my little man Titan






This is my girl Black Betty





We also have a Chinchilla cat and mybe a few birds when we move into the house we just bought in a couple of months


----------



## Firesnake (Sep 1, 2006)

wow i love the pics of superdog and the cats watching the snake! :lol: 
i have a pretty kitty back in Aus who i am looking forward to seeing in October. Yay moving back to Aus!!!!!


----------



## tyrone (Sep 1, 2006)

Jen said:


> > Hmmm lets see
> >
> > Scorps, Spider, Breeder rats umm few other bits n pieces
> 
> ...



Nope need to wait for it to warm up


----------



## tebz (Sep 1, 2006)

i have 3 dogz, 1 guinea pig and 1 rat


----------



## wil (Sep 1, 2006)

Yer Doug is only 11 wks old and growing fast


----------



## wil (Sep 1, 2006)

Doug is my staffy pups name


----------



## mitchyj (Sep 1, 2006)

hes plump n juicy wil


----------



## lilith (Sep 1, 2006)

I have 2 horses, 1 cat, an Oscar, Gourami's, Betta Splendens x 3, a couple a plecto's and a heap of neon tetra's. Wish I was allowed a dog here. Have a lot of the local wildlife on my doorstep too. Just passed my bluey on to get a snake. Here's a pic of my horses all rugged up in their winter pj's :lol:


----------



## cwarren72 (Sep 1, 2006)

three dogs, three Axolotls, two guinea pigs, snake of course, dead rabbit in the freezer lol


----------



## dynea (Sep 1, 2006)

*what other animals do you keep*

Love that darling little staffy pup, reminds me of Mason when he was a pup. Also think that simones staffy is a hottie as well. 

Here is my boy, love him to bits, he's like my only child.


----------



## AustHerps (Sep 1, 2006)

*RE: what other animals do you keep*

Our Great Dane, Olaf the Bezerker  He's four and a half months old, bred by Cosimadanes just out of Colac

He thinks he's a guitar lol











Cheers,
Austy.


----------



## Noxious (Sep 1, 2006)

8x2x2.5 reef tank 







+ MANY MANY MORE FISH


----------



## Kratos (Sep 1, 2006)

1 x German Shepard
2 x Cats
1 x Krefts River Turtle
1 x Sand Monitor
1 x Thick Tailed Gecko
1 x Olive Python
1 x Cape York Carpet
1 x Coastal Carpet
1 x Childrens Python
2 x Central Bearded Dragons
2 x Black Headed Pythons
3 x Freshwater Tanks with app. 30 fish
1 x Saltwater Tank With 2 Fish
2 x Mice + 10 babies


----------



## SamMamba (Sep 1, 2006)

3 butterflies
2 stink bugs
an 1 moth


----------



## mitchyj (Sep 1, 2006)

hey noxious wat kind of fish is that in the bottom pic looks mad


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Sep 1, 2006)

Reef Tank wins!!! JMO


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 1, 2006)

That is some serious equipment you have in that tank. I thought that reptiles took a bit of getting used to when we first started but I can only imagine the hassle setting up and maintaining a tank like that would be. What a show piece.


----------



## GreatSage (Sep 1, 2006)

I have ALOT of Koi and a Boxer named Loki.
Who loves doing what he is told...until other
people are around!


----------



## BONSAI (Sep 1, 2006)

1 chicken
11 rabbits
1 desert scorpion
1 bird eating spider
1 tank full of fish
1 staffy/red heeler x


----------



## Jonathon (Sep 1, 2006)

1 beagle
2 beardies
2 stimmies
1 turtle
a bazillion woodies
alot of crickets
a quadrillion silkworms
and heaps of mealworms.


----------



## cris (Sep 1, 2006)

Here is my rotti 
He has ADD and is by far the most amusing animal(non human) I have ever met


----------



## Boxing_pelican (Sep 2, 2006)

Currently have to many to count, but alot of birds.

Various cockatoos (blacks, gang-gangs, galahs, corellas)
Alot of Native birds (princess, burke etc)
Lorikeets
chickens!
Conures and quakers
crow and miner bird
rabbits
Alexandrines
Eclectus
Bull mastif and Bull mastif X rotti
and im sure ive missed others...

and heres some pics.


----------



## nom (Sep 2, 2006)

*What a great post*

I love animals so I loved reading this post and seeing all the pics.

Caffiend, your snake enclosure looks so nice with the wood grain inside and your cats do exactly what mine does, theyre so funny. I rouse at my cat when I catch him doing it, my snakes seem to tease him though its funny, and the cat looks at me as if to say, Im just looking, lol.

Boxing_pelican, your birds are so gorgeous!

Apart from my snakes I just have 1 huge 9kg ragdoll x cat (as above), hes not fat just tall, long and fluffy and a big red devil fish. Need to get a bigger house before I get anything else, (oh except my bredli, lol)

Cheers
Nom


----------



## cris (Sep 2, 2006)

*RE: What a great post*

I think keeping a bird in a cage so it cant fly properly is pretty low, exponentilaly worse than voiding a snake IMHO :?


----------



## Malley (Sep 2, 2006)

*RE: What a great post*

Hey Jonathon, do you mind if you post some pics of your beagle if you have any? I have two beagles as well, they are great dogs. 
Ive posted these before, but here goes.......












Steve


----------



## caffiend (Sep 2, 2006)

*RE: What a great post*

Oh man!! I love this thread... I just want to go out and get all of these critters for myself.... My partner has been promising a marine set up for years... fingies crossed 



> Caffiend, your snake enclosure looks so nice with the wood grain inside and your cats do exactly what mine does, theyre so funny. I rouse at my cat when I catch him doing it, my snakes seem to tease him though its funny, and the cat looks at me as if to say, Im just looking, lol.



Thanks Nom  Ragdolls and their X's are great cats! I used to move my cats along... but if they're just watching I don't mind... they're starting to go for the warmth at the top of the enclosures though... heat seeking furballs!! Thanks for the compliment re; enclosure, my partner made that from an old bookcase years ago, I think he did a great job!! 



> 1 staffy/red heeler x


Bonsai I envy you - that's my fave all time dog cross - any pics??????? pretty please??


----------



## mertle (Sep 2, 2006)

*RE: What a great post*

Lovely posts guys!!! We had Grate Danes when I was a kid, they are like gentle giants!! When our doggies are all gone through old age and such, we want to get an Irish Wolf Hound, 

Anyway, here is our lot!

5 dogs
4 cats
1 Galah who we have had for 25 years
1 Childrens
1 spotted
1 Bredli
2 brothers


----------



## GreenWillow (Sep 2, 2006)

*RE: What a great post*



> Oh man!! I love this thread... I just want to go out and get all of these critters for myself.... My partner has been promising a marine set up for years... fingies crossed


NO WAY! no more pets for you Caffiend! You'll name them all Dwight, and then there'll be even more of him kicking around! :shock: 

Damn, that's the funniest thing I've heard for ages. :lol: Did you wake up the next morning and just go... "we called the yabbie WHAT???"


----------



## Xenogenesis (Sep 2, 2006)

*My Clan*

Heres the clan, if the arabian (horse) looks a little fat it's because she's about to pop out a young takka.


----------



## Xenogenesis (Sep 2, 2006)

*RE: My Clan*

Oh, Steffy and Kane both have ADD, Kane suspected ADHD


----------



## caffiend (Sep 2, 2006)

*RE: My Clan*



> GreenWillow
> Quote: Caffiend
> Oh man!! I love this thread... I just want to go out and get all of these critters for myself.... My partner has been promising a marine set up for years... fingies crossed
> 
> ...



hehehe!! what do you mean I can't have any more? But I want horses and dogs n birds n fish and lizards..... oh well... you're right GreenWillow... I'd spend hours pointing them out with my finger... "There's Dwight Yoakam and Dwight Yoakam and Dwight Yoakam and Dwight Yoakam and Dwight Yoakam and Dwight Yoakam..... and then I'd lose count and have to start again :-D

I love Steffie the Staffie... how cool is she?? :-D

hey Mertle - got any pics of your furry family?? love to see them


----------



## ashman07 (Sep 2, 2006)

*RE: My Clan*

I have

4 Bearded Dragons
7 Shinglebacks
4 Blotched Blue Tongues 
1 Red Bredli
2 Proserpines
2 High Yellow Diamonds
1 Long Neck Turtle
6 Rainbow Lorikeets
2 Red Rump Parrots
1 Sun Conure
1 Plumb Head Parrot
1 Quail
18 Old English Game Bantams
4 Silkie Bantams
African Cichlids
2 Border Collies
1 Stupid Cat

and a 16 year old takes the lead lol, Oh and 2 Angry Parants


----------



## Xenogenesis (Sep 2, 2006)

*RE: My Clan*

Lol, she is a pretty cool dog, but dont piss her off, she'll kill you with cuddles.


----------



## Xenogenesis (Sep 2, 2006)

*RE: My Clan*



> and a 16 year old takes the lead lol, Oh and 2 Angry Parants


"takes the lead" ?
I didn't know keeping pets was a contest?


----------



## ashman07 (Sep 2, 2006)

*RE: My Clan*

It was a JOKE


----------



## Noxious (Sep 2, 2006)

mitchyj said:


> hey noxious wat kind of fish is that in the bottom pic looks mad



Tiger shovelnose catfish. That fish is 95cm in the pic.


----------



## Xenogenesis (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: RE: My Clan*



ashman07 said:


> It was a JOKE


Obviously one I didn't get, no need for caps. :shock:


----------



## MDPython (Sep 2, 2006)

That sure is one nice tank setup ya got there Noxious!!!

Boxing_Pelican you have some very nice birds, but what about your wonderful MD!!!? i really like seeing pics of it.... :lol: 
Gives me ideas what my Boy is going to be like! :twisted: 

This Magpie comes in every morning and sits on my porch!!! Hes cool... 8) 
(what do you think "Magpie"? Look healthy? :lol: )

And my best friend "SAM"(Samanther) She is getting old now but has definatly been my best pet right along side my MD ofcourse :wink: 
I someday soon hope to own alot more snakes :twisted: 

Bye the way these are just some old SLR shots i dug up, 
have some fresh MD shots soon :roll:

Cheers


----------



## pythoness (Sep 2, 2006)

> Our garden has been evolved to encourage native animals, birds in particular. We have a resident pair of galahs and are frequently visited by spine bills, lorikeets etc. Alas these guys tend to attact the neighborhood cats so we have invested quite a bit of time in attempting to irradicate them.




:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: You say what now????? You DO something to your neighbours cats??? :evil:


----------



## Xenogenesis (Sep 2, 2006)

lol, easssssy pythoness.....


----------



## Xenogenesis (Sep 2, 2006)

besides, a 12guage IS painless for them provided you get their head....
and yes, i'm jokeing, not that i like cats at all. but i still would never do such a thing.


----------



## pythoness (Sep 2, 2006)

:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## herptrader (Sep 2, 2006)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: You say what now????? You DO something to your neighbours cats??? :evil:[/quote]

If we can catch them we *usually* call the council to come and collect them. The cat owners have been warned that this will be what happens. I suspect that most of the cats collected get put down.

Cats (and dogs) are not allowed out of their yard in our area unless they are on a lead.

We regularly get piles of feathers in our yard as a result of the neighbourhood cats attacking birds and recenly wittnessed one killing a little ring tail possum.

The "piss me off" is that the people who keep cats also tend to keep dogs so the cats on the roam anywhere but on the yard of those that keep them.

Totally irresponsible pet ownership IMHO - all cats should be banned in Australia!


----------



## Magpie (Sep 2, 2006)

> (what do you think "Magpie"? Look healthy? )



Yeah mate, nice male Gimnorhina tibicens you have there. I'm guessing you live somewhere cold from the way it's fluffed up?


----------



## Jen (Sep 2, 2006)

> besides, a 12guage IS painless for them provided you get their head....
> and yes, i'm jokeing, not that i like cats at all. but i still would never do such a thing.


noo, what a waste of skulls.
we also have some magpies that sing for us and bring each years crop of babies for us to admire, as do the butcher birds, who follow us around the house, checking where we are through the windows


----------



## pythoness (Sep 2, 2006)

> If we can catch them we *usually* call the council to come and collect them. The cat owners have been warned that this will be what happens. I suspect that most of the cats collected get put down.



Riiiiight, and for those that don't get thecall to go to the council????????



> Totally irresponsible pet ownership IMHO - all cats should be banned in Australia!



Don't dissagre with you there, but the fact is there not, and nothing gives you the right to do anything other than trap them (on your own land) and send to the council. So the question is, what happens to the unususal cases, and is it (considering the tone in your comment) something i would rather not susspect an 'animal lover' like yourself to be capable of????? hhmmm


----------



## MDPython (Sep 2, 2006)

> I'm guessing you live somewhere cold from the way it's fluffed up?


Thanks for confirming the species name for me.  

And yes i live right on the coast and it was quite windy that day.......

ooh and lets not make this a cat dispute?Discussion! :roll: Bring on more pics everyone..... :mrgreen: 

Cheers 8)


----------



## herptrader (Sep 2, 2006)

At issue is cats we have seen attacking native animals which we have brought to the attention of the councils animal control officer. He has taken the issue up with the owners in question. Alas this has not had the desired effect and they now have extra dogs which makes sure that their cats are anywhere but in their own yard.


----------



## Xenogenesis (Sep 2, 2006)

eeeeeasy tiger.


----------



## snakeinthegrass (Sep 2, 2006)

We've gat a Bredli and a Chocolate Bumese kitty.


----------



## Nome (Sep 2, 2006)

I have 2 purebreed dogs and a couple of hundred Australian Tarantulas (bird eating spiders) as well as a large collection of reptiles

This is Ellie









This is Jewel, she is almost bigger than my hand






This is Devil, she really doesn't like people


----------



## staffsrule (Sep 3, 2006)

2 Staffies
4 ferrets
rabbits, numbers vary (3 are pets only not used for breeding)
2 indian ringnecks
2 cockatiels
Rats (same deal as rabbits, some are pets only not used for breeding)
1 turtle
2 Coastal carpet pythons
3 hermit crabs


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 3, 2006)

Jesus Nome, those pics send shivers up my spine, moreso the one of Devil...........Any pics of Jewel having a feed?????

Simone.


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 5, 2006)

I have a nearly pure black german shepherd. I have rabbits, rats, mice. I have my black cat Ebony which i am sadly trying to find a home for as my Little_fox allready has three cats and i know she wouldn't get on with them. I have 13 snakes and some lizards. I do have a black gold fish that i put with the golden gold fish allready here. Good thing we both love animals as the house will soon become full of reptile and of other animals.


----------



## Nome (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey Simone,

I don't have any pics of her eating, I worry about putting her off...put I do have pics of her mating, she's the one in the background who's fangs you can see, the one in front was a beautiful pink mature male.








This is her moult sitting on my hand, minus the abdomen bit, gives you sort of an idea of her size.


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 5, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for the pics Nome, but just curious......what happened to the mating male????????

Simone.


----------



## Sparty (Sep 5, 2006)

I'll stick to my conures


----------



## Glimmerman (Sep 5, 2006)

What little time I have I play with these two &amp; look after my Bonsai's


----------



## AustHerps (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey nome,

Great spidey pics! 

The two S. crassipes I bought off you 6 months back are doing well. 
They're slightly bigger than a 50c piece now.

I must say though, they are bloody impossible to photograph! By the time I get the lids off their containers off, they've dived back into their holes. Not to mention my not so steady camera hand lol.

Do you have any tips on photographing spiders? Tricks of the trade?

Cheers,
Austy.


----------



## Goannas1 (Sep 5, 2006)

i have to much


----------



## Earthling (Sep 5, 2006)

Woof


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 6, 2006)

Earthling it's adorable!!!!!!!!

Simone.


----------



## Earthling (Sep 6, 2006)

Yes he is a nice boy.....dont dogs take after their owners????????????????????????


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 6, 2006)

A couple of years ago i had a goast called sooky, i let her sleep in my caravan with me. She was like a dog. But had my car accident and my mother gave it away.


----------



## Earthling (Sep 6, 2006)

Did you mean ghost ...............or goat...............or a new animal cross between a goat and a .........ummmmmmmmmmmm............................something else???????????????????????????


----------



## OdessaStud (Sep 6, 2006)

Im not sure who owns who but heres my daughters little dog


----------



## Snow1369 (Sep 6, 2006)

This is our Staffy!


----------



## Matty.B (Sep 6, 2006)

BIRds Birds n birds n reptiles hehehe lol


----------



## Nome (Sep 6, 2006)

Sorry Simone, I didn't see your question before.

Once the males mature, have their maturing moult where they turn pretty and get large bulbs on the ends of their palps, they don't (or rarely) eat anymore. All they care about and live for is mating. They starve themselves to death. Sometimes the female eats them as well.

The male in the picture (Jade, thought it was a she till maturing moult) died from not eating about 6 months after the photo . I let him mate with Jewel alot more than I usually would worry about because he was so keen and he wasn't eating, and I just wanted to let him have the nicest time he could have. He danced everynight so I usually put him in with her every fortnight.
Occaisonally I have males take food but this is only if there is no females of that genus near them and I don't mate them, they seem to think about food a bit more then.

Austy..that's very typical of juvenilles. The only way I get photos is with adults. They are more confident and are kept in a darkened room, they tend to make the whole enclosure their 'chamber' instead of making a burrow, so usually I can get a photo with minimal fuss and they don't budge...very carefully though. Some are more likely to go me than they are to run off and hide. I had that incident with Devil once, hence her name. Breeding season is always a bit narky with them, I swear the females get moody and hormonal. :lol: 
Most of the time they are kept very quiet and dark, so I reckon that helps.

Your's will probably get better when older.


----------



## hornet (Sep 6, 2006)

i normally photograph my juvies and sub-adults when rehousing, i have a beautiful selencosmia?? sp that i got some nice shots of last time i rehoused, that was a few months back and she still hasnt burrowed so its still east to get pics


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 6, 2006)

this mastiff belongs to someone from another herp forum.
just had to post these pics


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 6, 2006)

That series come from cute overload in the puppy section.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 6, 2006)

I win the ugly dog prize!!!!


----------



## AustHerps (Sep 6, 2006)

Nome said:


> Breeding season is always a bit narky with them, I swear the females get moody and hormonal. :lol:
> Your's will probably get better when older.



lol moody females? what's that? :twisted: 

btw Naomi, do you have any lines of S. crassipes for sale that aren't related to mine? And, how can I tell the sex of my current ones (or is it too early to tell)?

Cheers,
Austy.

ps - sorry for the thread sidetrack :roll:


----------

